# curly plum walking stick



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 24, 2012)

I made this for a tree customer, actually the very same person whose house I harvested this wood at five years ago. Kinda cool. I've been taking ideas on how to put together my amboyna burl staff, which due to my move next week will not be able to work on for awhile. Sooo I figured I would post this as a teaser to show a little peek at how the other might turn out. Hope you like it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 24, 2012)

now that is sharp well done


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2012)

VERY nice- cannot wait for the new one............


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking for the amboyna a bamboo profile with a top of a simple lotus carving. These pics are, first a table base I carved, then some chopsticks I found online as a visual aid.


----------

